# House burned down--please help



## rowdy-outty (Jul 28, 2010)

My best friend Bryan's house burned down tonight. It is completely gone. Bryan has a wife and 2 teenage girls. They have a trailer that they used to live in but they have nothing to put in it. Like alot of us the economy has left them with no savings to fall back on. Bryan is one of those few people that helps everyone and never exspects or asks for anything. He would never ask for help so I'm asking for him. If any of you have anything that you dont need and are willing to donate to him and his family I will come pick it up. They have nothing so anything will help! beds, dishes, fridge, literaly anything that a family needs to take car of themselves. I want to thank everyone in advance for anything you can do to help.




Edited
Members have requested for address to send gift cards. They will be living with me for a few weeks so anything can be mailed to them at my address. 
Jaime Street - PER; Walding family
19699 CR 4118
Lindale TX, 75771


----------



## rowdy-outty (Jul 28, 2010)

I should have said that We live in Lindale tx, you can post on here, pm me, or call me at 903-seven 1 four 0 three 2 eight thanks Jaime


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Man I am sorry to hear this news. We have been through this with a family member last year. May I make a suggestion as to what worked better for my family. As they were flooded with things from alot of caring people it turned out to be alot ofthings they could not use. The best donation was gift cards so the family could get what they needed. I will keep them in my prayers and tell them to keep their heads up as this is going to be a tring time.


----------



## donedealin (Aug 21, 2010)

I have a brand new in the box 3 piece set coffee pot,electric skillet,clothes iron.I would be more than happy to donate if it will help.I'm in New Iberia La. working for the next 28 days.My deckhand might have a few things as well.850-232-6730 Doug Pacitti.Sorry to hear about their loss.Would love to help if we can.


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Hate to hear the bad news.. He didn't have insurance ???:thinking: I've got a nice REAL wood entertainment center that will hold a 36" tv, and also have a microwave just sitting in my shop collecting dust, they are welcome to it.. It was my moms stuff and she passed away a couple years ago.. I know you live in Texas and I'm in Alabama but If you can arrange to pick up a few more things while you are here it will be worth the drive.. If I think of anything else I'll chime back in.. If you are interested call me at 334-365-5561..:bigok:


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Find out what size the girls wear in clothes...if my daughter has any I will mail/ship em to them free of charge. Also, what size clothes does he wear?


----------



## rowdy-outty (Jul 28, 2010)

Thank you-all so much, they do have insurance but the fire marshall explained last night that it could be months before they find out who and what is to blame for the fire.


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

i know all about ins. my uncle's house burned on april 1 and he just got his money about a month ago.ifi find anything that will help, ill give ya a shout


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Bootlegger said:


> Find out what size the girls wear in clothes...if my daughter has any I will mail/ship em to them free of charge. Also, what size clothes does he wear?


 :agreed: I have a 4 year old girl and I also have a 8 year old son I will ship out anything they need . Always willing to help out


----------



## rowdy-outty (Jul 28, 2010)

Well his girls are both teenagers but thanks alot.


----------



## csmith (Apr 26, 2010)

I can't make the drive due to school and work but if you know of anyone going that way from Baton Rouge LA I have a recliner I can do without. PM me if it works out. keeping themin my prayers


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

as the one member posted about gift cards. do you have an address that cards could be sent to, as i am a bachelor an realy only have what i need to get by with as for as furnishings an such, but probly could let go of some bucks to help them out


----------



## Swamp Star (Feb 20, 2010)

I would also like to know what size clothes they wear. I have plenty of pants and shirts I could donate. Being in the fire service I know how much a fire can take away from a family.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Do they have an account setup for donations?


----------



## rowdy-outty (Jul 28, 2010)

I dont think so, I have to say that Red Cross has really stepped up for them. I think they are getting a small furnished 1 bedroom house to live in for alittle while and they get on there feet and got a card to buy clothes at Target. I me and someother friends are going to have a fundraising auction and fish fry for them next weekend. The last time we did it we raised almost 3k.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

Sorry to hear about this man! Hope everything works out for your buddy and family. That fish fry sounds like a pretty good idea!


----------



## badazzbrute (Apr 11, 2010)

The fish fry does sound like a tasty idea... If I was closer, I would definately attend...


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

^ Me too. 


How big of a boy is he? I have a closet full of shirts I could send. Might be a pair or 2 of jeans in there as well.


----------



## rowdy-outty (Jul 28, 2010)

He wears a large shirt and 28-34 jeans


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

Give me a call. I live in Tyler, l help as much as I can with this. 903-245-2362. I'm terribly sorry bout their losses. I'll be off of work these next few days, but do have to work the weekend. Tim


----------

